# What is your favorite PI???



## cda (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.piecouncil.org/Events/NationalPieDay/


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought national pi day was March 14


----------



## brudgers (Jan 23, 2012)

Pi should be replaced with Tau.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tau_%282%CF%80%29


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmmm a proponent of lower level math.  :geek:


----------



## ICE (Jan 23, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Pi should be replaced with Tau.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tau_%282%CF%80%29


OK with me and my favorite is Chocolate Tau.


----------



## texas transplant (Jan 23, 2012)

Strawberry Rhurbarb is my favorite, closely followed by gooseberry.


----------



## Alias (Jan 23, 2012)

Toss up between cranberry and blueberry.  Yum, yum, yum!


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 23, 2012)

I never met a pi I didn't like, well, maybe with the exception of kidney pi.  I'm the only one in my family who likes mince pie.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 23, 2012)

Blueberry or cherry...however, I have Paul Sweet's problem...


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jan 23, 2012)

My favorite P.I. will always be Dan Tana


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 23, 2012)

Apple 1st,

then mama's home-made, white sweet tater pie..

then mama's home-made egg custard pie.

Yum yum!  

Lot's of favorite P.I.'s...

Joe Mannix ( Mannix )..

Inspector Jaques Clouseau ( The Pink Panther )..

Jim Rockford ( The Rockford Files )..

others.

texas transplant,

What is a gooseberry?

.


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 23, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes – Sir Arthur Conan Doyle

and

Dirk Gently - Douglas Adams


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 23, 2012)

Oops my favorite: Harry Dresden – Jim Butcher, The Dresden Files


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jan 23, 2012)

Phillipe Marlowe (Chandler) and Sam Spade (Hammitt) come to mind...I also really enjoy C.W. Sughrue & Milo Milodragovitch (Crumley) Montana investigations.  Joe Pike & Elvis Cole (Crais) are pretty solid too.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jan 23, 2012)

food pi(e):  "strawberry-rhubarb custard," "key-lime," and a good "pot" are in my top-three.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jan 23, 2012)

...as for the Ludolphine number, I typically don't celebrate irrational constants.  The "How I want a drink, alcoholic of course, after the heavy lectures involving quantum mechanics" piem is a good way remember pi.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 23, 2012)

One Million Digits of Pi

http://www.piday.org/million.php


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 23, 2012)

Magnum PI


----------



## mmmarvel (Jan 24, 2012)

Our president (whom I agree with NOTHING about) is quoted as saying - "We want to grow the pie and then we want a slice of the pie" - and we've all seen how well that worked out, but since this thread was about pi, er pie ...


----------



## brudgers (Jan 24, 2012)

Easy Rawlings, Leonid McGill


----------



## rktect 1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Meat pie.

or

Cherry.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 24, 2012)

I prefer 3.14159 over 22/7


----------



## pwood (Jan 24, 2012)

chicken POT pie! :mrgreen:


----------



## RJJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Pi: is unlimited! pie is something you eat. I like them all regarding pie.


----------



## cda (Mar 14, 2012)

OK FOR ALL YOU GEEK ENGINEERS THAT DO NOT BELIEVE IN PIE

http://www.pidaychallenge.com/


----------



## ewenme (Mar 14, 2012)

Good mince meat pie, made the old fashioned way with neck of deer is probably the apex for me; penultimate is Deep Dish Apple or Dutch Apple;  for the trifecta it has to be rhubarb. My favorites list is probably a full page narrow-spaced, two columns! Blueberry, gooseberry, cranberry-cherry, cherry, pumpkin, squash [not the same as pumpkin, there are significant ingredient departures], key lime, lemon meringue. However, none of these is on my current list of allowed foods diet. :-(  itty


----------

